# Cannot find temperature reading



## Racheth (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to do some light overclocking of my gpu (ATI Radeon X1300) for the first time and in my guide was directed to your program GPU-Z to measure my card's temperature. However I don't seem to be able to find it anywhere, I have since tried other programs (ATI-Tool and the Catalyst Control) and also past versions of GPU-Z, all with the same problem. I am running Vista Home Premium 32-bit, but neither running GPU-Z in normal mode or as administrator or in compatibility mode seemed to help, it did, however, seem to find everything else about my graphics card. I could just be going blind, and just haven't seen the option, in my browsing I haven't seemed to find anyone else with a similar problem. According to this page here: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/94 my graphics card should have a temperature gauge. I am unwilling to start overclocking until I can measure temperatures, so any help anyone can give would be appreciated. I have attached two screenshots of the program, just so everyone can see what I see.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have that card but died after a year of use sorry to tell you the card doesn't have a temp diode built in


----------



## Racheth (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the help. I don't suppose you know a safe way of overcloking the card? Its getting on a bit but I'd rather not have to buy a new one yet.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

as far as I remember my card oc'ed pretty well on core clock but on memory clock a slight 10mhz increase will cause the card to freeze. btw my card is the AGP version have you tried speedfan and rivatuner software? might be it can read the temps on your card


----------



## Racheth (Feb 9, 2009)

Speedfan found my cpu temperature without a problem, but couldn't get it to find my graphics card. I think I'll leave it for now, I can still run the latest games, even if it is at bare minimum and 800 x 600 resolution! I tried a bit of overclocking with ATI Tool and I see what you mean about memory clock, I really didn't notice much difference performance wise from upping the core clock as far as I was confortable to go with. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2009)

your card has no temperature sensor


----------

